# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Πρόβλημα με την τάση δικτύου (ΔΕΗ)

## Γαληνίτης

Εδώ και πολύ καιρό έχω διαπιστώσει ότι η *τάση* στις πρίζες μου αντί για "230 V" είναι πολύ *χαμηλότερη* και παρουσιάζει μεγάλες* διακυμάνσεις*. Συγκεκριμένα είναι γύρω στα 207 V, με ακραίες τιμές από 200 μέχρι το πολύ 213 V. 
Αποτέλεσμα: Τα UPS υπερλειτουργούν και καμμιά φορά αναστενάζουν, οι λάμπες πυρακτώσεως που και που χαμηλώνουν και κιτρινίζουν από το κακό τους, οι λάμπες φθορισμού τρεμοπαίζουν ή δυσκολεύονται να ανάψουν.
Τελικά ένα πρωί τηλεφώνησα στις βλάβες της ΔΕΗ και ανέφερα το πρόβλημα. Ρωτήθηκα αν αφορά όλες τις ώρες, τη μία μόνο ή και τις 3 φάσεις, το δικό μου σπίτι μόνο ή και άλλους γείτονες  και μου ζητήθηκε να μετρήσω, να ρωτήσω και να τους ξαναπάρω. Φυσικά ζήτησα να το κάνουν καλύτερα αυτοί.
Δεν πέρασαν παρά ελάχιστα λεπτά της ώρας (!!!) και μου χτύπησαν το κουδούνι δύο τεχνικοί, που ήρθαν με ένα φορτηγό της ΔΕΗ. Μέτρησαν στο ρολόι μου και διαπίστωσαν ότι όντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αλλά μόνο στη μία φάση. Επίσης πήγαν και μέτρησαν στη διπλανή (ανεγειρόμενη) οικοδομή και μου είπαν ότι το ίδιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει και εκεί. Με ρώτησαν από ποιόν υποσταθμό παίρνουμε ρεύμα (!) και φυσικά τους είπα καλύτερα να το ψάξουν και να το βρουν αυτοί. Είπαν ότι αν δεν προλάβουν να διορθώσουν το πρόβλημα αυθημερόν, θα το διορθώσουν οπωσδήποτε την επομένη. 
Δεν έχουν περάσει παρά μόνο 3 μέρες, αλλά το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει.
Είχε ή έχει κανείς σας *πρόβλημα με την τάση της ΔΕΗ*; Τί ακριβώς; Τί ενέργειες έκανε; Διορθώθηκε και πώς;

----------


## toykaki

α)Με σφιξιμο στους ακροδεκτες στην κολωνα της ΔΕΗ
β) με ανυψωση τασης απο το ταπς του Μ/Σ 
γ) με υπομονη...και προδερμ  :Tongue:

----------


## electron

Aν το πρόβλημα το είχε μόνο το δικό σου σπίτι, θα σου έλεγα να ρίξεις μια ματιά στην μπάρα του ουδετέρου του πίνακα σου, για τυχόν χαλαρές συνδέσεις.
Αφού όμως κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει,τότε τα όσα ανέφερε ο Σταμάτης ισχύουν. Επιπρόσθετα το πρόβλημα μπορεί να εντοπίζεται σε κάποιον μετασχηματιστή σε κολώνα στην γειτονιά σου και όχι στον υποσταθμό που τροφοδοτεί γενικότερα την περιοχή σου.

----------


## sv9cvk

:Wink: 



> α)Με σφιξιμο στους ακροδεκτες στην κολωνα της ΔΕΗ
> β) με ανυψωση τασης απο το ταπς του Μ/Σ 
> γ) με υπομονη...και προδερμ



 :Lol: Αγαπητε Σταματη τα παραπανω α) και β) ωφειλει η ΔΕΗ να τα ξερει και οχι ο Κωστας (οπως δεν πρεπει να ξερει ουτε τον Υ/Σ  :Confused1:  ,σαν δεν σου ζητησαν τον ΑΜ του!!!)που πρεπει μεχρι ενος σημειου να ακολουθησει το γ)  :Sad: 
Στο θεμα μας τωρα φιλε Κωστα αν θες να κανεις δουλεια αμεσα θα πας στα τοπικα γραφεια ΔΕΗ της περιοχης σου και πηγαινε στο πρωτοκολλο να κανεις μια εγραφη αιτηση αναφεροντας το προβλημα σου και οτι αλλο στοιχειο σου ζητησουν ,Ετσι παιρνεις αρ πρωτοκολλου για τη αιτηση που εκανες και ειναι υποχρεωμενοι εντος μερικων ημερων να λυσουν το προβλημα .
Στο 90% των περιπτωσεων δουλευει αυτο το συστημα κανετο και θα με θυμηθεις :Cool: 
Φιλος sv9.. ακολουθησε την συμβουλη αυτη και μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα του αλλαξαν ολους τους μονωτηρες απο την μεση ταση στην γειτονια του που καπιοι απο αυτους του δημιουργουσαν παρεμβολη στον δεκτη του (το αναφερε ετσι ακριβως ) ενω πριν προσπαθουσε μηνες 
73 de sv9cvk...

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Έχουν περάσει πάνω από 15 μέρες και το πρόβλημα παραμένει. :Sad:  :Angry:

----------


## jeik

Κανατε  εγραφη  αιτηση  στην  ΔΕΗ ?

----------


## antonis_p

αν περάσεις απο την ΔΕΗ και πάρεις αριθμό πρωτοκόλου,
είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουν ενέργειες και να απαντήσουν σε συγκεκριμένο χρόνο.
Είχα και εγώ πρόβλημα με τους μονωτήρες,
έκανα το χαρτί εκεί που έπρεπε,
και ασχολήθηκαν ένα ολόκληρο πρωί με το θέμα.
Βέβαια είχε μείνει όλη η γειτονιά χωρίς ρεύμα αλλά δεν ήξεραν γιατί  :Smile:  .
Αλλαξαν όλους τους μονωτήρες και το θέμα λύθηκε.

----------


## jeik

Ωστε  εσυ  ησουν  η  αιτια  που  δεν  ειχαμε  ρευμα  ε ?  Ειχα  καμια  κατοσταρια  κιλα  φιλετο  στην  καταψυξη  και  το  πεταξα , απαιτω  αποζημιωση  :Smile:  .

----------


## antonis_p

να το εφτιαχνες να κερασεις τα μελη του φορουμ....

...που θέλεις και αποζημίωση!!!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## antonis_p

Σαββατο βράδυ, και με κακό καιρο,
στην μέση ενός contest σε παραθαλάσσια περιοχή της αττικής
ανάβουν τα φώτα έντονα και μετράω την τάση δικτύου: >250Vac!!!

Γαληνίτη, μου περισσεύουν, θέλεις;;;  :Smile:

----------


## antonis_p

Ηλία, ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Μονοφασικό έχω!

----------


## antonis_p

μην το κάνουμε θέμα,
εξάλλου σε φορουμ ηλεκτρονικών ειμαστε
που χρησιμοποιούνται ιδιαίτερα συχνα υψηλές τάσεις!

Ειναι αυτονόητα ορισμένα πράγματα,
εγώ από την δουλειά μου ξέρω πως όταν δουλεύω με ηλεκτρικο κύκλωμα
απομονώνω πάντα
και μετά δουλεύω σαν να είναι το κύκλωμα σε τάση.
Ποτέ δεν επαναπαύομαι γιατι κάποιος μου είπε πως 
εκεί που δουλευω δεν έχει ρεύμα.
Αυτό ισχύει και όταν δουλεύουμε με κινητήρες.

Η ίδια λογική ισχύει και με τα όπλα (άσχετο.. αλλά καλό είναι να το πώ!)
Μου έτυχε να με σημαδεύει ο 8χρονος γιος μου με οπλισμένο πιστόλι αεροβόλο
σε μαγαζι με τουριστικά είδη...

Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις από που θα σου έρθει... Πάντα εχουμε στο μυαλό μας την χειρότερη εκδοχή.

Όπως λένε οι Αμερικάνοι: "safety first".

----------


## gsmaster

Έληξε το θέμα, τέλος.
Το topic θα καθαριστεί. Οι δύο πλευρές μπορούν να τα βρούν μέσω ΠΜ.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Το πρόβλημα με την τάση της ΔΕΗ εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει. 
Τελικά (μετά από τόσον καιρό !!!) με πήρανε τηλέφωνο χτες από τη ΔΕΗ να με ρωτήσουν ...τί πρόβλημα υπάρχει (!) και αν εξακολουθεί. 
Σήμερα ήρθε κάποιος και άνοιξε το ρολόι της ΔΕΗ για να βάλει καταγραφικό μηχάνημα. Είπε οτι είναι απαραίτητο, για να μελετήσουν το πρόβλημα πριν κάνουν οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια.
Τελικά δεν μπόρεσε να το βάλει, ούτε στο δικό μου ρολόι ούτε στης διπλανής οικοδομής (ήταν ίδιου τύπου με το δικό μου). Είπε ότι θα το βάλουν αλλού (στον υποσταθμό), θα μελετήσουν το θέμα και θα μου ξανατηλεφωνήσουν να δουν αν διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα!

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Eπί τέλους! Σήμερα η τάση κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 217 & 227 V.

----------

